# αισθητικό δάσος = aesthetic forest



## Earion (Sep 20, 2012)

Το φοινικόδασος στο Βάι, όπως και το δάσος της Καισαριανής, είναι τα πιο γνωστά στον πολύ κόσμο *αισθητικά δάση*. Έτσι έχουν ανακηρυχθεί με βάση το Ν.Δ. 996/71 που τα διέπει.
Πώς μεταφράζεται στα αγγλικά ο όρος; 

Για αρχή βλέπω στη Βικιπαίδεια ότι τα αισθητικά δάση είναι μια κατηγορία προστατευόμενων φυσικών περιοχών που ο σκοπός ύπαρξης τους είναι η ανθρώπινη *αναψυχή *και κατά δεύτερο λόγο η προστασία του φυσικού περιβάλλοντος.

Αν πούμε την αναψυχή recreation, τότε έχουμε *recreational wood*, που όντως έχει ευρήματα στο Διαδίκτυο. Έχω όμως μια αόριστη ανησυχία, επειδή ό,τι βλέπω στις εικόνες για recreational wood είναι πολύ τακτοποιημένο και τετραγωνισμένο, γεμάτο αθλητικές εγκαταστάσεις, και πάντως ανθρωπογενές, ενώ τα δικά μας αισθητικά δάση δεν είναι.

Να το παραβλέψω; Ή μήπως υπάρχει καλύτερη απόδοση;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2012)

Στις πινακίδες στην Καισαριανή νομίζω γράφει aesthetic forest.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

Τα ευρωευρήματα:
http://www.google.com/search?q="aesthetic+forest"+site:europa.eu

The forest is part of a broader site designated as a Specially Protected Area (SPA) and is an Aesthetic Forest according to Greek legislation.


----------



## Earion (Sep 20, 2012)

Τόσο εύκολο ήταν λοιπόν; Τι να πω; Μου φαίνεται πολύ βαρύ το επίθετο (a)esthetic, πολύ φιλοσοφικό, γι' αυτό δεν μπορούσα να το ταιριάξω με ένα δάσος. Αλλά βλέπω πρόχειρα (Merriam Webster)

*c* : pleasing in appearance : attractive, με παράδειγμα χρήσης: easy-to-use keyboards, clear graphics, and other ergonomic and aesthetic features.​


----------



## Ladybird (Sep 20, 2012)

Είμαι πολύ νέο μέλος, αλλά επειδή πρόσφατα καταπιάστηκα με μια μετάφραση που είχε ακριβώς αυτό τον όρο, ίσως να ψάχνετε για τον όρο periurban forestry, και κατά συνέπεια periurban forests. Αυτά είναι δάση που σκοπός τους ακριβώς είναι η αναψυχή αυτών που τα επισκέπτονται αλλά και η φιλοξενία σπανίων κάποιες φορές, ειδών χλωρίδας και πανίδας. Τον όρο aesthetic forests αν τον ψάξετε στο διαδίκτυο, θα τον βρείτε ως επί το πλείστον σε ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες, μεταφρασμένες στην αγγλική. 
Εντελώς ενδεικτικά, ένα παράδειγμα αυτού που λέω:
http://rga.revues.org/1633?lang=en

"Periurban forests shifting from recreation to wellness

In France and in Europe, periurban forests are subject to high social demands for recreational purposes. These demands take the form of frequent visits for sports or rest. Local governments have succeeded in creating new wooded parks close to cities that are highly appreciated by the population. A survey was run on visitors to forests around three mid-sized cities, addressing what they do in the forests and why. The answers revealed differences between suburban parks and larger national forests located farther from the cities. New approaches targeting health may also be observed on the part of both individuals and the health sector. These new approaches indicate the existence of a wellness function in periurban forests."

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2012)

...
Ναι, από την άλλη όμως, το φοινικόδασος στο Βάι όχι μόνο periurban δεν είναι, αλλά πέρα στην άκρη τόπου βρίσκεται.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

Ο Νόμος 1650 του 1986, «Για την προστασία του περιβάλλοντος », ορίζει:

Ως *προστατευόμενα τοπία (Protected landscapes / seascapes)* χαρακτηρίζονται περιοχές μεγάλης οικολογικής, γεωλογικής, αισθητικής ή πολιτισμικής αξίας και εκτάσεις που είναι ιδιαίτερα πρόσφορες για αναψυχή του κοινού ή συμβάλλουν στην προστασία φυσικών πόρων λόγω των ιδιαίτερων φυσικών ή ανθρωπογενών χαρακτηριστικών τους. Στα προστατευόμενα τοπία μπορεί να δίνονται με βάση τα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά τους, *ειδικότερες ονομασίες*, όπως *αισθητικό δάσος, γεωπάρκο, τοπίο άγριας φύσης, τοπίο αγροτικό, αστικό*. Ως *προστατευόμενα στοιχεία του τοπίου* χαρακτηρίζονται τμήματα ή συστατικά στοιχεία του τοπίου που έχουν ιδιαίτερη οικολογική, αισθητική ή πολιτισμική αξία ή συμβάλλουν στην προστασία φυσικών πόρων λόγω των ιδιαίτερων φυσικών ή ανθρωπογενών χαρακτηριστικών τους, όπως *αλσύλλια, παραδοσιακές καλλιέργειες, αγροικίες, μονοπάτια, πέτρινοι φράχτες, ξερολιθιές και αναβαθμίδες, κρήνες*. β) Ως *προστατευόμενοι φυσικοί σχηματισμοί (Protected natural formations) *χαρακτηρίζονται λειτουργικά τμήματα της φύσης ή μεμονωμένα δημιουργήματά της, που έχουν ιδιαίτερη επιστημονική, οικολογική, γεωλογική, γεωμορφολογική, ή αισθητική αξία ή συμβάλλουν στη διατήρηση των φυσικών διεργασιών και στην προστασία φυσικών πόρων, όπως *δέντρα, συστάδες δέντρων και θάμνων, θαλάσσια, προστατευτική βλάστηση, παρόχθια και παράκτια βλάστηση, φυσικοί φράχτες, καταρράκτες, πηγές, φαράγγια, θίνες, ύφαλοι, σπηλιές, βράχοι, απολιθωμένα δάση, δέντρα ή τμήματά τους, παλαιοντολογικά ευρήματα, κοραλλιογενείς, γεωμορφολογικοί σχηματισμοί, γεώτοποι και οικότοποι προτεραιότητας κοινοτικού ενδιαφέροντος*. Προστατευόμενοι φυσικοί σχηματισμοί που έχουν μνημειακό χαρακτήρα, χαρακτηρίζονται ειδικότερα ως *διατηρητέα μνημεία της φύσης (Protected natural monuments)*. Ενέργειες ή δραστηριότητες που μπορούν να επιφέρουν καταστροφή, φθορά ή αλλοίωση των προστατευόμενων φυσικών σχηματισμών, όπως και των προστατευόμενων τοπίων ή των επί μέρους στοιχείων τους, απαγορεύονται, σύμφωνα με τις ειδικότερες ρυθμίσεις προστασίας της απόφασης χαρακτηρισμού. γ) *Τοπία που έχουν κηρυχθεί ως αισθητικά δάση, ως περιαστικά δάση, ως προστατευόμενα δάση και ως διατηρητέα μνημεία της φύσης*, εντάσσονται δια του παρόντος στην αντίστοιχη κατηγορία. Για τα ήδη κηρυγμένα τοπία ιδιαίτερου φυσικού κάλλους, με απόφαση Υπουργού Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής, ρυθμίζονται οι όροι ένταξής τους.


----------



## Ladybird (Sep 20, 2012)

Daeman, συμφωνώ ότι το φοινικοδασος στο Βάι δεν θα μπορούσε ίσως να χαρακτηριστεί ακριβώς περιαστικό (periurban), αλλά στην Ελλάδα, όπως επισημαίνει και η οργάνωση Αρκτούρος (κείμενο της οποίας αναδημοσιεύει η Αυρα), δεν έχει προσδιοριστεί με σαφήνεια, η απόσταση που πρέπει να απέχει ένα δάσος από κατοικημένη περιοχή, για να χαρακτηριστεί έτσι. Η σημασία πάντως, που αποδίδουν στο εξωτερικό, στον όρο, είναι ακριβώς αυτό, δηλαδή, η αισθητική κυρίως λειτουργία και ο οικολογικός χαρακτήρας. Νομίζω ότι είναι, τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα, κάπως πιο δόκιμος όρος απ'το aesthetic forest για την αγγλική γλώσσα.
http://www.avragreen.gr/2-51/Ti-einoi-to-Periastiko-dasos


----------



## Earion (Sep 22, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, Ladybird. Αλλά τώρα με το «περιαστικό δάσος» έχω μπερδευτεί περισσότερο. Ο νόμος που παρέθεσε ο Νίκελ αναγνωρίζει και τους δύο όρους, περιαστικό και αισθητικό, και τους διακρίνει τον έναν από τον άλλον. Μήπως είναι ζήτημα χρονικό, μήπως η μια κατηγορία (περιαστικό) είναι νεότερη από την άλλη (αισθητικό); Μήπως η νέα έχει απορροφήσει την παλιά; Να πω την αλήθεια, και με περισσότερη έμφαση απ' ό,τι εσύ, νομίζω ότι ο όρος «αισθητικό δάσος» είναι επινόηση ελληνική, και μάλιστα παρωχημένη, από την εποχή που οι αστοί έβλεπαν τη φύση με τα γυαλιά του ρομαντισμού και της φυσιολατρείας, αποκλειστικά ως στοιχείο αισθητικής απόλαυσης, με μια ματιά δηλαδή που επιχειρούσε έστω και λίγο να απομακρυνθεί από την παλιά, την παραδοσιακή αντίληψη του χωρικού ότι η φύση υπάρχει για να δίνει στον άνθρωπο τα οφέλη της και πέρα απ' αυτό τίποτα δεν υπάρχει. Αυτό θα εξηγούσε το γιατί είναι αισθητικό δάσος η Καισαριανή, που είναι ανθρώπινο κατασκεύασμα (και με μεγάλο κόπο), ενώ δεν είναι το Σεϊχσού στη Θεσσαλονίκη: απλώς γιατί κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε να το χαρακτηρίσει. Επίσης θα εξηγούσε γιατί δόθηκε ο όρος «αισθητικό δάσος» στο Βάι, που δεν είναι κοντά σε αστικό κέντρο. 

Επιπλέον υπάρχει η εξής διαφορά ανάμεσα στους δύο όρους: το «περιαστικό δάσος» είναι τοπικός χαρακτηρισμός, ενώ το «αισθητικό» λειτουργικός. Διαισθάνομαι (και πέστε μου αν έχω δίκο) ότι στα αγγλικά η ορολογική αντιστοιχία είναι periurban για το «περιαστικό», το κριτήριο του τόπου, και recreational για το λειτουργικό κριτήριο, αυτό που περιέγραψα στην αρχή. Η καθαρή αισθητική απόλαυση έχει παρέλθει (μαζί με την αστική αισθητική). Γι' αυτό ήθελα να την αποφύγω.

Σχετικό: Πίνακας με όλες τις προστατευόμενε περιοχές στην Ελλάδα

Και κάτι γλωσσικό: τι παράξενο υβρίδιο αυτό το peri-urban! Αφού το peri δεν είναι λατινικό· όσα peri-κάτι υπάρχουν στα λεξικά είναι όλα ελληνικά. Μήπως έπρεπε να δοκιμάσουν το Circum-urban;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2012)

Earion said:


> Και κάτι γλωσσικό: τι παράξενο υβρίδιο αυτό το peri-urban! Αφού το peri δεν είναι λατινικό· όσα peri-κάτι υπάρχουν στα λεξικά είναι όλα ελληνικά.


Αυτά να τα πείτε, κύριε, σ' αυτόν που σκαρφίστηκε το _television_! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybrid_word


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2012)

Earion said:


> Σχετικό: Πίνακας με όλες τις προστατευόμενες περιοχές στην Ελλάδα


Τούτο 'δώ είναι πράγματι πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Ωστόσο στην κατηγορία "Αισθητικά Δάση" το μάτι μου έπεσε αναπόφευκτα πάνω στο "Δάση Αμυγδαλέων Καβάλας" το οποίο είναι καραλάθος: Πρόκειται για το "Δάσος Αμυγδαλεώνα Καβάλας" ("Αμυγδαλεώνος" στο ΦΕΚ).


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2012)

Υβρίδια σαν τα _periurban_ και _television_ υπάρχουν πάμπολλα, ιδίως στην επιστημονική ορολογία. Το ότι το λεξικό του Κωνσταντινίδη δεν περιέλαβε τέτοια υβρίδια είναι ένα σοβαρότατο μειονέκτημα του έργου ως προς την πληρότητά του.

Το *αισθητικό δάσος* είναι ελληνικός όρος, τον οποίο απέδωσαν έξω έτσι που τον απέδωσαν. Το *periurban / περιαστικό* είναι διαφορετικό και για το *recreational forest* θα προτιμούσα το *δάσος αναψυχής*, αφού περιέχει πρόσθετα στοιχεία τα οποία δεν διαθέτει το _αισθητικό_.


----------



## Ladybird (Sep 22, 2012)

Λοιπόν, ίσως και να έχω την απάντηση: To παρακάτω κείμενο είναι απόσπασμα από διατριβή που βρήκα με τον τίτλο "Defining Urban Forestry", το οποίο και παραθέτω. Όπως θα διαβάσετε, ο όρος urban (peri-urban) forestry είναι ο πρώτος που δημιουργήθηκε για να περιγράψει αυτό που συζητάμε, δηλαδή το δάσος με την αισθητική/οικολογική έννοια. Απλά, επειδή πρωτογλωσσοπλάστηκε στην Αμερική, όταν άρχισαν να τον χρησιμοποιούν ευρωπαϊκές και άλλες χώρες, χάθηκε λίγο...στη μετάφραση. 
Ο δόκιμος όρος όμως, επιμένω, πιστεύω πως είναι αυτός, και δεν έχει να κάνει με την περιοχή/απόσταση. Ο χαρακτηρισμός 'peri-urban forest', έτσι όπως αποδίδεται σημασιολογικά, εμπεριέχει αυτές ακριβώς τις έννοιες που συζητάμε, δηλ. της αναψυχής κλπ κλπ για τους κατοίκους των γύρω περιοχών. Και ναι, όντως, η φράση aesthetic forest, μου χτυπάει άσχημα, και όχι μόνο επειδή δεν την έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται στο εξωτερικό. Γενικά η λέξη aesthetic, στην αγγλική πάντα, παραπέμπει περισσότερο σε θέματα τέχνης και φιλοσοφίας. Τώρα, αν μετά από 5 ή 10 χρόνια, επικρατήσει και εξοστρακίσει το peri-urban forest, έχει καλώς. Προς το παρόν όμως, θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση. 
Eλπίζω να μην σας κούρασα. Δεν το συνεχίζω, για να μη γίνω το 'σπαστικό' νέο μέλος 

“Urban forestry is generally defined as the art, science and technology of managing trees and forest resources in and around urban community ecosystems for *the physiological, sociological, economic, and aesthetic benefits trees provide society*. First mentioned in the United States as early as in 1894, the concept underwent a revival during the 1960s as a comprehensive and interdisciplinary approach to the specific challenges related to growing trees in urban environments. Later, urban forestry evoked the interest of scientists and practitioners in other parts of the world. However, harmonization of urban forestry terminology has been complicated by, for example, the involvement of different disciplines and translation difficulties. *In many European languages, for example, the direct translation of ‘urban forestry’ relates more to forest ecosystems than to street and park trees. Ongoing efforts in North America and Europe to find common ground in defining ‘urban forest’, ‘urban forestry’ and related terms are introduced. *Comparative analysis of the current status of selected urban forestry terminology in both parts of the world shows that in spite of differences, agreement exists on the need for a comprehensive and inclusive definition of urban forest and urban forestry. This can assist further international harmonization as a basis for cross-boundary cooperation.”


----------

